# Decapitated Giant Radish in Japan, NOT LYING



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

*Japan tries to save giant radish*
By Jonathan Head 
BBC News, Tokyo

A giant radish is making the Japanese evening news headlines after it was rushed into intensive care in an agricultural research centre.
The daikon radish, a staple ingredient in Japan, became an unlikely object of public admiration when it started growing through a pavement last year.

*The resilient radish was then attacked last year by a mysterious assailant. The local town council has since been trying to re-grow the radish from its severed top.*

It now hopes to extract its seeds or DNA.

The wilting leaves and shrivelled top of the radish were carefully packed in a cool box and accompanied by a throng of reporters and cameramen, driven to an agricultural research centre.

There, evening news programmes showed white-coated scientists pronouncing gravely on the radish's prognosis.

*Roots of the drama* [ :roll: journalists, LOL ]

This unlikely drama started last summer in the town of Aoi, when residents noticed the radish pushing its way through the asphalt of a pavement.

*Impressed by its perseverance, they named it Dokonjo Daikon, or the radish with fighting spirit.*

Imagine their dismay then when one morning, they found the radish had been decapitated.

The news of its demise prompted an outpouring of sympathy across Japan, and the unknown assailant returned its severed head, from which the town council has been trying in vain to revive it.

Dokonjo daikon now even has its own dedicated website.

*The Japanese public has frequently been touched by the plight of stricken animals. But commentators are at a loss to explain this wave of affection for a mere vegetable.*

Inspired by the radish's fight for life, the town council now wants to extract seeds or even DNA from its remains in the hope of producing offspring of similar fortitude.

*Story from BBC NEWS:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/a ... 677262.stm

Published: 2006/02/03 12:14:41 GMT

? BBC MMVII*

_Well I honestly don't know whether to laugh or cry at the story. How can one fault a radish for its perseverance. I plan on getting a doggie. I may very well call it Daikon, or Radish!

A Daikon Grows in Aoi,
A Tree Grows in Brooklyn.
Go figure.

D._


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL :lol: where do you find all this information?
OH right, the Internet  [MY BRAIN HURTS]

3098


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

That's the saddest thing I've heard all week.  I'm going out to drink myself silly and toast this fallen soldier.

s.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

There there, sebastian (Offers a shoulder to cry on)

Bailee


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

*Friday, November 18, 2005*



> Over a month ago we discussed the often ignored issue of cruelty to vegetables. Perhaps you thought we were kidding around. Today there is news that the problem is far more prevalent than you might think.
> 
> Gulf Daily News reports a giant white radish that is the pride of a Aioi, Japanese is in intensive care after an attempt on its life. The town nicknamed the vegetable "Gutsy Radish" because of its "tenacity and strong will to live." It grew right through pavement! Townspeople were moved to tears when it was learned that someone had assaulted the vegetable by cutting off its top.
> 
> No reports of the radish's condition nor prognosis for recovery were available at this writing.


----------



## Dreamer (Aug 9, 2004)

http://www.kogu.cn/dokonjo-daikon/index.html

Darren thank you for the photo!

Here's the site (I think -- it is in Japanese), with outrageous radishes. Many photos of Daikon! Other Daikon besides our "Gutsy Radish" (I like that translation).

Believe it or not, I was researching a horrendous thing. A current news article had caught my eye a few days ago about increasing violence in Japan -- which has taken on the form of decapitation and dismemberment! When I plugged in something like Japan violence decapitation into Google, this is what came up! I certainly didn't type in radish, LOLOLOL.

Sometimes the world is so absurd it gives me a good feeling -- perhaps there is a higher power shaking it's head and laughing at us for our stupidity.

Makes one think. One can easily anthropomorphize a radish ... have a look! And leave things to the imagination, LOL!

To be honest, Sebastian, this story honestly reminded me of you and our great squid. 8) I LOVE a great laugh. And a great cry. A radish provided both.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Hehe, those whacky Japanese


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

This is almost certainly the most precious thread ever posted on this, and possibly any other, site.

Thank you Dreamer for reminding me that life isn't all doom and gloom.

And also for reminding me that occasionally 'insanity' is a wonderful thing that thousands of people emrace wholeheartedly. When a radish growing through a pavement can bring a nation together in caring I am reminded that there is hope for this planet yet.

I love it, amazing.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

This, without doubt, is the most insanely funny thing that I have ever seen on this forum. Second to none.

Cruetly to vegetables? Whatever next? Are they going to stop us breathing because it's cruel to oxygen, or stop us drinking because water get's the huff?

Yes - I'm going to start a campaign. 'WATER HAS FEELINGS TOO!!"

:lol:


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

And don't forget that paving stones are starting to feel like people are 'walking all over them', they have a right to respect too...

:lol:


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

Dreamer said:


> To be honest, Sebastian, this story honestly reminded me of you and our great squid. 8) I LOVE a great laugh. And a great cry. A radish provided both.


Actually, I think that giant squid was found in Japan as well, if memory serves. I simply MUST move there. Then I can also live out my life long dream of becomming a ninja. Here's a little fact that many people don't know. Apparently, ninjas are like the dark cousins of samurais but they aren't bound by the honour code. They were mostly hired out as assassins because samurais wouldn't lower themselves to such depths.


----------



## sebastian (Aug 11, 2004)

While browsing for ninja pictures, I came across this:

Can you imagine driving along some lonely highway in some desolate area out in the desert, when suddenly, bursting through the silence and the stillness of day, several ninjas sprout up from out of nowhere and catch you unawares. I would imagine it would be the last thing anyone would expect.










For some reason, the html tags aren't working with this...oh well, it's a funny picture.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Damn, there's no Ninja emoticon 

But yes, I think deep down everyone wants to be a Ninja, hehe.


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

> Can you imagine driving along some lonely highway in some desolate area out in the desert, when suddenly, bursting through the silence and the stillness of day, several ninjas sprout up from out of nowhere and catch you unawares. I would imagine it would be the last thing anyone would expect


What fresh madness is this? :lol: (*Martin looks around, scared and bewildered - even the Squid thread made more sense, and that's saying something)

Hmm, yes, I've wanted to go to Japan too. Just to make sure that the _rumour_ about oriental women is true.


----------



## suz (Mar 26, 2007)

CECIL said:


> But yes, I think deep down everyone wants to be a Ninja, hehe.


All men want to be either a ninja or a pirate. It seems that there is something programmed into the male psyche which causes them to long to be one or the other.

Men are silly.


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Here is another funny ninja sign.









Bailee


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Now you have gone and deleted it sebastian.
You should have left it, it was funny.

Bailee


----------

